# New to This Forum and looking for Job



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear Freinds! 
I have more than 10 years experince in running IT Help Desk for a leading Internet Service. I will appreciate if you please forward me any similer opening with your organization. I am willing to relocate and can work long hours. 

I am also good in office automation and administration. 

Thanks. 

-Kamran Mahmood 
e-mail: barish70 at gmail dot com


----------

